# any sightings in galveston



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone seen any sightings in galveston yet?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

got a report of a small tarpon caught last week on Wednesday or Thursday. I was told about 24" length, caught while wading the Crystal Beach surf about 5 miles east of the ferry landing. No info on what bait it hit.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Galveston Tarpon*



Catn' Around said:


> Has anyone seen any sightings in galveston yet?


Most of the guys I know don't start making the long run out of Galveston until July, but the next time we get a stretch of good conditions somebody ought to be out looking....


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

For what, Brent? With all this rain about the only thing you might find is a blue cat.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I thought the more fresh water inflow the better the tarpon fishing is suppose to be?


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*For What?*



Animal Chris said:


> For what, Brent? With all this rain about the only thing you might find is a blue cat.


To keep from forgetting how! Besides, what's wrong with blue cats?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

The Chronicle claims that they have been spotted within 5 miles over the past few weeks. Check the outdoors section. It was either yesterday's or today's report.

www.chron.com > sports > outdoors > fishing reports


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Fresh Water...*



Catn' Around said:


> I thought the more fresh water inflow the better the tarpon fishing is suppose to be?


Several years ago we had a big discussion here about whether heavy runoff affected the tarpon fishing out of Galveston. We haven't had any major rains to coincide with with our window since then, but the last year I really saw good numbers of tarpon, there were water hycinths in the Gulf....


----------



## Plugger (Jun 25, 2004)

Just joined last week and this is my first post I dont know a whole lot about Tarpon but I do know that they are not bothered by fresh water I have seen them in fresh water caves in Cozamel during a dive trip and some of the best Tarpon fishing in the world is found in the mouths of rivers in places like Costa Rica & Florida


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A buddy of mine called me yesterday evening while watching a school of large tarpon about 300 yards off crystal beach.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

*yup*

Saw a small school of large fish exactly 7.1 miles due east of the boat cut at 8 am 7/19. Nothing but trout tackle on board unfortunately. They were in an area with a bunch of shrimpers, daisy chaining.-Tom


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

how deep was the water you were in Tom?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Check this out,, in east bay
http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?wcd=22585


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I have been hearing about some fish in East Bay for about a month. It's kind of like the ones down in POC, though, you have to be able to take off in the week to find them.


----------



## centexangler (Jul 8, 2004)

I saw a report posted on that other forum froma tarpon guide, but I don't rememebr what it said...sorry...you can chack it out, though.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Tarpon in the surf*

Was fishing a few miles west of SLP for trout yesterday evening when a 4+ foot tarpon rolled about 10 feet infront of me on the third bar. Made a fishless trip worth it. I tried to put a line infront of it for fun but had moved out of range.

Josh


----------

